# sex on wheels....



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

who would sell their soul to the devil for one of these?
i certainly would 
http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/309411_10151423905755774_1439938195_n.jpg


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh god yes!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, love it. 

Definitely on the list of must haves for my lottery win garage.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Sooner have a Golf R


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Do it! you know you want to!


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

R5 MEE said:


> Sooner have a Golf R


a bloody golf r?
are you mad?
:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not for me I'd rather have the original.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd prefer a cobra, but it's a lot of car and a lot cheaper than I was expecting. You could probably buy one, and get it shipped here for less than a nice r8.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

love the 64 myself, Eleanor :lol:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Personally I wouldn’t even spend YOUR money on anything American… let alone mine.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shame about the handling.. I'm with the matey above, Golf R would be quicker round a track, built infinetly better and can be tuned up to 400bhp quite easily and could actually handle the power.

Although if I were an Americuuuuuuun then yeah I'd have one.
Only mustang I would have is the original Shelby GT500.. these new Mustangs are pony's.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Would love one of these.:argie::driver:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Is this the brand new shelby 700kr? If so, hubba hubba.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Shame about the handling.. I'm with the matey above, Golf R would be quicker round a track, built infinetly better and can be tuned up to 400bhp quite easily and could actually handle the power.
> 
> Although if I were an Americuuuuuuun then yeah I'd have one.
> Only mustang I would have is the original Shelby GT500.. these new Mustangs are pony's.


Handling? Roush make the trak pak for the mustang and it would run rings around a golf r and you're having a laugh if you think it would be quicker in a straight line.

The newer shelbys make up to ~1000bhp. I'd like to see a golf r get close.






Can't handle the power :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

theres a boss 302 for sale at the end of my road, bright yellow. looks the nuts.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

za.64 said:


> theres a boss 302 for sale at the end of my road, bright yellow. looks the nuts.


Ahhh, but it's not a golf is it? Must be ****e then


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Surely your having a laugh regarding the capabilities of a Golf? I've never really understood the fuss over VW's to be honest. I know people that swear by them and have had nothing but trouble even after swapping two to three times for more or less the same thing. Parking brake not disengaging or not engaging, losing power randomly and rust on seams. These have been on new Golf and Passats.
similar to Apple.cute marketing and high prices.:devil:
Edd


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

eddie bullit said:


> Surely your having a laugh regarding the capabilities of a Golf? I've never really understood the fuss over VW's to be honest. I know people that swear by them and have had nothing but trouble even after swapping two to three times for more or less the same thing. Parking brake not disengaging or not engaging, losing power randomly and rust on seams. These have been on new Golf and Passats.
> similar to Apple.cute marketing and high prices.:devil:
> Edd


More to the point, 400bhp from a tiny 2.0 engine from slight tuning and being reliable? Yeah, right. That's a huge power increase from stock.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nope, I'll stick with my Micrap.

You couldn't take it anywhere, you'd be paranoid every time you parked it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Nope, I'll stick with my Micrap.
> 
> You couldn't take it anywhere, you'd be paranoid every time you parked it.


Boooorriiing  You'd use it as a toy, not a daily surely?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

R5 MEE said:


> Sooner have a Golf R


Granted there are 1 or 2 cars I'd have first but a golf r wouldn't make the top 50!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> Boooorriiing  You'd use it as a toy, not a daily surely?


Toy, yes, I'd still be paranoid where I'd parked it.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I honestly wouldn't but that my opinion


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd buy it....DEFINITELY :argie: :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Sold!

For anybody thar cares (nobody) this is my dream car...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Toy, yes, I'd still be paranoid where I'd parked it.


A car is for driving! 

Not just for ogling as dw would only have


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anything American. 

American crap or Golf R is a tough choice. 

I would prefer a good car.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Rather have a C63 AMG sedan.

If I was getting an American car it would be a Mopar again and if it had to be a car, the Challanger 440 w/6 pack would be my choice - prefer a Dodge RAM SRT-10 right enough. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 3 of these in different colours get a bit boring after a while but they do look good mine are HW 1:64 diecast lol


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

fair enough it aint the most advanced car out there and probably aint the best round corners but worth the price for the noise of the thing....and yes id rather have the 'eleanor' version but that one would cost 4 times as much 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967...2?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27ce2dcdde#v4-52


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Funny thing with cars like this is, the idea of buying one is far far better than actually buying and driving one.

They look great in pics, but after you've driven one for 10 mins that excitement wears off pretty quickly.

Offered the keys between either one of these or some crappy Golf there is no contest though.
Haldex 4wd is absolutely terrible


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cbr6fs said:


> Funny thing with cars like this is, the idea of buying one is far far better than actually buying and driving one.
> 
> They look great in pics, but after you've driven one for 10 mins that excitement wears off pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I could tire of a v8, but it would certainly take longer than 10 minutes.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

steve1975 said:


> fair enough it aint the most advanced car out there and probably aint the best round corners but worth the price for the noise of the thing....and yes id rather have the 'eleanor' version but that one would cost 4 times as much
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967...2?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27ce2dcdde#v4-52


Looked fairly good around corners on that shelby 1000?

Better than some lardass boring euro box.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I wouldn't buy anything American.
> 
> American crap or Golf R is a tough choice.
> 
> I would prefer a good car.


Not anything?










The s7 isn't a good car?

Mind you, a golf r is more exclusive, quicker, gets round the ring faster and sounds better :thumb:


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I'm not sure I could tire of a v8, but it would certainly take longer than 10 minutes.


I thought that when i bought a old 750.
Had a custom exhaust and figured i'd never get tired of that V12 sound.

The reality though is that it's rare you get clear enough roads to stretch it's legs and even when you do you quickly get bored with filling it up every 100 miles of hard driving.

After a while you just don't bother any more as:
a/ With big heavy cars like that there is really very little driver feeling incentive to push it, they drive better as cruisers

b/ You soon realise every prod of the throttle is pissing money away that could be spent on something that's more enjoyable to drive.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cbr6fs said:


> I thought that when i bought a old 750.
> Had a custom exhaust and figured i'd never get tired of that V12 sound.
> 
> The reality though is that it's rare you get clear enough roads to stretch it's legs and even when you do you quickly get bored with filling it up every 100 miles of hard driving.
> ...


Ah, but that's a big exec saloon, not sure you could even hear it in the cabin


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Hatchback or muscle car hmmmmmmmmm
Yeah il take shelby please


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

So predictable... 
They do say the size or flashness of your car is inverse to the size of your gentleman Sausage.. a car like that is so brash and vuglar it isn't even nearly cool.

You can actually buy a normal V8 Mustang for like £16k in the States, add import fees & taxes and SVA test you are around £25k OTR with full service and support from the nation-wide network of Ford dealers. So it's mid-market BM 3-series coupe money.
And yet many people have cars around that value yet "want" a Mustang.

Funny thing is half the people in this thread going "Ohh yeah mustang" (which is fair enough, not here to say you can or can't like a certain kind of car not get into a childish argument about VW vs Ford or cheese vs steak..) _could_ have bought one.

And yet they didn't.

Kind of says something doesn't it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I wouldn't buy anything American.
> 
> American crap or Golf R is a tough choice.
> 
> I would prefer a good car.


Whats wrong with american?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> So predictable...
> They do say the size or flashness of your car is inverse to the size of your gentleman Sausage.. a car like that is so brash and vuglar it isn't even nearly cool.
> 
> You can actually buy a normal V8 Mustang for like £16k in the States, add import fees & taxes and SVA test you are around £25k OTR with full service and support from the nation-wide network of Ford dealers. So it's mid-market BM 3-series coupe money.
> ...


But I cant get my massive Sausage in a small car so I need a big car


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

steve1975 said:


> a bloody golf r?
> are you mad?
> :lol:


No not really


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

A lot of VAG love on this forum isn't there


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

steve1975 said:


> fair enough it aint the most advanced car out there and probably aint the best round corners but worth the price for the noise of the thing....and yes id rather have the 'eleanor' version but that one would cost 4 times as much
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967...2?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27ce2dcdde#v4-52


Stunning car with a lottery win I'd have both the new and old versions with the track handling pack to spank those Golf or rabbits as they are called in the USA. Thinking about it if you get a fast golf like a gti or 'r' in america does that mean your driving a rampant rabbit?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I dont get the whole VAG thing. I've got mates who own VW's so i've been in them as a passenger many times and driven them. For me VW drivers think they are a cut above and are buying a more exclusive car. Its like the typical I love myself and hog the road BMW driver who now buys Audi. The VW drivers are the Audi drivers of tomorrow IMO and this is just from my personal experience. I got a new Focus ST3 07 at the same time as my mate got a new golf gti. He always commented on how reliable and better build the golf was and how exclusive. It was definately exclusive when we went on a day trip and he broke down months into ownership! In the 4 years I owned my car it had 4 visits to ford and that was only for servicing it didn't break once. As for the exclusive golf well lets just say you couldn't count on two hand how many times that went back!

I would have the mustang any day for many reasons obviously. I'd need to be able to afford the insurance and fuel though! Sure you can buy and import a mustang from the US but I think most people are put off by the hastle and perceived risk involved in buying, shipping and getting the car IVA tested and converted to run on UK roads. I drove a new mustang V8 in California for 1odays and it was an excellent experience. The handling wasn't the best and the auto box isn't a patch on modern duel clutch gear box's but thats not the whole story. Its the experience and love of american muscle that draws people to the car. As mentioned buying a stick shift and fitting the performance track pack soon sorts the car out!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a mk1 golf gti
I work at VW 
but I fail to see what everyone goes on about tbh
Il say no more on the matter though, just one person opinion


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is much cooler than some overrated Golf


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> A lot of VAG love on this forum isn't there


Quite, perish the thought that anything could possibly be better than a golf.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> So predictable...
> They do say the size or flashness of your car is inverse to the size of your gentleman Sausage.. a car like that is so brash and vuglar it isn't even nearly cool.
> 
> You can actually buy a normal V8 Mustang for like £16k in the States, add import fees & taxes and SVA test you are around £25k OTR with full service and support from the nation-wide network of Ford dealers. So it's mid-market BM 3-series coupe money.
> ...


Does it? Did they buy a golf instead?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> But I cant get my massive Sausage in a small car so I need a big car


You couldn't get your sausage in an artic, but maybe, a golf? I hear they're bigger on the inside.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> You couldn't get your sausage in an artic, but maybe, a golf? I hear they're bigger on the inside.


:lol:
Just like a golf


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Not me. Ugly car


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> I dont get the whole VAG thing. I've got mates who own VW's so i've been in them as a passenger many times and driven them. For me VW drivers think they are a cut above and are buying a more exclusive car. Its like the typical I love myself and hog the road BMW driver who now buys Audi. The VW drivers are the Audi drivers of tomorrow IMO and this is just from my personal experience. I got a new Focus ST3 07 at the same time as my mate got a new golf gti. He always commented on how reliable and better build the golf was and how exclusive. It was definately exclusive when we went on a day trip and he broke down months into ownership! In the 4 years I owned my car it had 4 visits to ford and that was only for servicing it didn't break once. As for the exclusive golf well lets just say you couldn't count on two hand how many times that went back!


Just because you don't get it mean some of us don't.
I prefer VAG vehicles to others. That's my choice. Just like some guys are into black girls, or asian girls, or white girls, or how you might like your steak medium rare and I like mine cooked.

One experience does not dictate the entire reliability of a car. My Golf is producing 171bhp (stock 105) and has been remapped almost as long as I have owned it (2 years now). I drive it hard (after allowing it to warm up etc). All cars have their "common problems" which is part and parcel of the car ownership experience...

It's only broken down once which was when a boost pipe came off, it's at 141,000 miles on the stock turbo which has of course been turned up as high as can safely be done, I've actually had very little trouble with it, the only few problems I have had came at of the result of me lowering it, or after market bits going wrong, mechanically and electronically it's been fine for 2 years and 40k+ miles..

If you like your Focus that is fine but I don't judge all cars from the experience "a mate had", nor am I (or many other VAG enthusiasts here) stupid enough to sit here and slag off your chosen brand affiliation because I don't personally like it.

You like the mustang? Fine. I would PERSONALLY rather have a Golf R because, I prefer one. To me it's better. To me. 
Quantifiably the Mustang is poor handling and has a poorly made interior, as standard they are terribly under-engineered and any of the "good" ones come at huge price premiums over the stock model. It's a Muscle car at the end of the day. 
That's a fact. But I did not start to go on about how bad a Golf is (how many of you who are judging one have actually owned one) or start to dig into your precious Ford that you didn't buy because you wanted a Mondeo.

Just like people say they don't like a kind of music, someone always has to insist "their" music is better. Well it's not to the other person.



RisingPower said:


> Does it? Did they buy a golf instead?


Perhaps more that we actually bought what we liked, rather than sit on a forum, fapping off like a 16 year old who has recently discovered internet porn, to what is frankly, not a very good car (it comes with a live rear axle as standard, and a plastic interior) and then saying how other people's favourite brands are terrible, when they state they would _personally_ have something else.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> love the 64 myself, Eleanor :lol:


thought eleanor was a 1967?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Perhaps more that we actually bought what we liked, rather than sit on a forum, fapping off like a 16 year old who has recently discovered internet porn, to what is frankly, not a very good car (it comes with a live rear axle as standard, and a plastic interior) and then saying how other people's favourite brands are terrible, when they state they would _personally_ have something else.


I did buy what I liked, I'd love a mustang, but I simply don't have anywhere to park one that is wide enough or the funds.

I didn't go down to a supermarket and just pick a car out which looks like every other car.

I think what defines a good car is a little bit more than having a fixed rear axle or the interior.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> I have a mk1 golf gti
> I work at VW
> but I fail to see what everyone goes on about tbh
> Il say no more on the matter though, just one person opinion


Ahh, but hang on a minute now, the mk1 is a classic, actually has some character unlike the boring mass produced newer golfs.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Not anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One or two extreme exceptions and the Saleen is one. It did cost over $500, 000 and was primarily designed as a race car though.

Mustang, Camraos, Vettes etc can't match European cars


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> One or two extreme exceptions and the Saleen is one. It did cost over $500, 000 and was primarily designed as a race car though.
> 
> Mustang, Camraos, Vettes etc can't match European cars


Now hang on a damn minute. Vette zr1, iirc has a pretty damn impressive time at the ring, sounds mindbogglingly good, competes with similar porsches in the same bracket.

The interiors will never be outstanding, but american cars are for modding and some have pretty fricking gorgeous custom interiors.

Mustangs are muscle cars, as the other two, there is no european equivalent, but, they still compete in terms of performance and handling with similar cars.

Hell the new bmw m3 sounds like a mustang.

Saying america only produces crap, is like saying germany only produces stunning cars.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Ahh, but hang on a minute now, the mk1 is a classic, actually has some character unlike the boring mass produced newer golfs.


Do some research before you say something really stupid.

The Mk1 has actually been in production till very recently in South Africa. They made 377,484 Mk1's in South Africa alone.

Wikipedia says that 6.8 million Mk1's were made world-wide.

There are around 24 million VW Golfs (Mk1-Mk7) which have been made. So from some very simple mathematics, accounts for nearly 1/3rd of all VW Golf Population.. Therefore the "classic" is the most mass produced of all the Golfs. :wall:

In 20 or 30 years who is to say that a Mk4, Mk5 or Mk6 won't be a "classic"... You can't understand classics in the short term, because they are not old enough. :wall::wall:
Also - There have been more Ford Mustangs produced than there have been Ford Mondeo's...

So a Mondeo is more exclusive than a Mustang.

The thing is American engineers are dreadful.

Most of their family cars have V6 engines, often over 3L and often producing between 140 and 180 bhp. Their torque figures are not that impressive either, certainly no more than any of the European or Japanese equivlants.

Some American vehicles are great, I like Muscle cars, the old Dodge Challenger is great, but the Mustang is the most boring sort of vehicle in the world.

The Corvette ZR1 is also made of plastic (as was demonstrated on Top Gear) and every single review I've read has stated how on the road it's absolutely terrible, uncomfortable, unrefined, etc etc.

The european equivalent of the American muscle cars is any of the AMG range of vehicles... they have big, loud, powerful V8's and are the same sort of vehicle.

Obviously there's no point continuing in a discussion because there's never going to be any agreement, from how I see it, I've stated what I needed to say and can't be bothered to continue the discussion. Got Hitman Absolution to finish.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> Just because you don't get it mean some of us don't.
> I prefer VAG vehicles to others. That's my choice. Just like some guys are into black girls, or asian girls, or white girls, or how you might like your steak medium rare and I like mine cooked.
> 
> One experience does not dictate the entire reliability of a car. My Golf is producing 171bhp (stock 105) and has been remapped almost as long as I have owned it (2 years now). I drive it hard (after allowing it to warm up etc). All cars have their "common problems" which is part and parcel of the car ownership experience...
> ...


That fine to have your opinion mate and I know there is a huge VW following I just don't get it. That is my opinion which as you quite rightly say I'm entitled to. As for the rest of my statement, I have personal experience of witnessing my best mates new golf gti having reliability issues while my focus St3 (the lower quality car in many golf owners eyes) didn't break down once. Also I've had to listen to said Golf owners talk about how their cars are superior because of VW build quality and reliability and the more prestigeous badge. These are not simple stories plucked from thin air this is all fact and real.

At the end of the day we all have different tastes otherwise we would all end up driving the same car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Do some research before you say something really stupid.
> 
> The Mk1 has actually been in production till very recently in South Africa. They made 377,484 Mk1's in South Africa alone.
> 
> ...


When the MK1 came out it was groundbreaking and exciting.

When a new Golf comes out nobody takes any notice as it just looks the same as the last.

VW have a reputation within their group of owners way beyond what the cars deserve.

They are far too costly for what you get. There is better alternatives out there.

I just don't get it.

Maybe it is just modern life as I don't shop in Hollister or Superdry.

As for American engineers being dreadful, that is a huge loose statement. There is indeed lots of fine American engineers.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Do some research before you say something really stupid.
> 
> The Mk1 has actually been in production till very recently in South Africa. They made 377,484 Mk1's in South Africa alone.
> 
> ...


How many golf gti mk1s are still available? What's new and trend setting about a golf r these days? The first sporty hatchback?

The total number of gtis produced is around 1.5 million, that's for every year, only 78k of the original were available in the uk.

You can understand classics, by, the definition of a classic, i.e. it's unusual.

A mustang, with a v8 could never be as boring as just another euro box.

Who gives a crap if the zr1 isn't refined, that's the whole point of a big yank sports car.

Amgs are not cheaply tuneable cars which were made for modifying, they're big heavy saloons built for execs etc.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd rather have one of these than either.








I've had a few fords, now I've had an a3 for just over a year. Touch wood no problems yet, and the build quality is far superior. Each to there own though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Willows-dad said:


> I'd rather have one of these than either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never went into production if it is what I think and it bears as much resemblence to a golf as a micra to a saleen s7 tt.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah just a concept. Shame though. It's got the Clio v6 look to it. There is definitely a lot of brand loyalty going on, but it's the same with vw's, scoobies, and old skool fords etc. I just love good cars no matter who makes them.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Willows-dad said:


> Yeah just a concept. Shame though. It's got the Clio v6 look to it. There is definitely a lot of brand loyalty going on, but it's the same with vw's, scoobies, and old skool fords etc. I just love good cars no matter who makes them.


There's brand loyalty, then there's ignorance.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> There's brand loyalty, then there's ignorance.


:doublesho :lol: :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> :doublesho :lol: :thumb:


You do know my 350z is faster and better than a lingenfelter z06 in every way, just because it's not american


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> You do know my 350z is faster and better than a lingenfelter z06 in every way, just because it's not american


Whats wrong with american  :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> Whats wrong with american  :lol:


Well, just look at your...thing :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't like it tbh.don't like any cars they make


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.screened.com/eleanor/30-2/all-images/132-1072293/eleanor_shelby_gt500/131-422291/


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Don't like it tbh.don't like any cars they make


Who? Ford? Shelby? Vw?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Well, just look at your...thing :lol:


and your point being


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Who? Ford? Shelby? Vw?


Any american motor


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Any american motor


So like the saleen s7 quite a few posts above, the ac cobra, the eleanor mustang, corvettes, chargers, camaros and the ford gt right?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> and your point being




Nothing :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> So like the saleen s7 quite a few posts above, the ac cobra, the eleanor mustang, corvettes, chargers, camaros and the ford gt right?


Nope.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Nothing :lol:


Think someone needs a slap :devil:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Nope.


Fair enough :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> Think someone needs a slap :devil:


Well, if you're offering :argie:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Well, if you're offering :argie:



:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Fair enough :thumb:


I know it sounds like i'm being controversial for the sake of it but i'm not.My boss is an american import car nut and i've drove all of his cars for the last 12 odd years when they've been out of the garage,the only one i ever got on with was a 1982 iirc,Corvette Stingray that weren't too bad,but half of that was probably due to it being my dream car when i was a kid.Just not my taste mate that's all


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I know it sounds like i'm being controversial for the sake of it but i'm not.My boss is an american import car nut and i've drove all of his cars for the last 12 odd years when they've been out of the garage,the only one i ever got on with was a 1982 iirc,Corvette Stingray that weren't too bad,but half of that was probably due to it being my dream car when i was a kid.Just not my taste mate that's all


It does seem a little unusual, especially you mentioning the sting ray.

Never meet your heros?

I'm mostly surprised about the saleen and the gt.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It does seem a little unusual, especially you mentioning the sting ray.
> 
> Never meet your heros?
> 
> I'm mostly surprised about the saleen and the gt.


Thats why Ive never met you RP


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> Thats why Ive never met you RP


Can it you or i'll crush yer dodge  May even improve it


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Can it you


 oi xxxxx


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It does seem a little unusual, especially you mentioning the sting ray.
> 
> Never meet your heros?
> 
> I'm mostly surprised about the saleen and the gt.


Yeah that's probably what it is mate.My idea of a muscle car would be a Marcos Mantis


----------

